# Hi - Great site



## melplash (Aug 29, 2007)

Hello

What a cracking site you have here. 

Melplash


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 29, 2007)

melplash said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> What a cracking site you have here.
> 
> Melplash


thanks it can at times certainly CRACK if you read some posts and replys we are all frendly and helpfull tho


----------



## gillr49 (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi Melplash


----------



## guest (Sep 2, 2007)

hiya & welcome


----------

